# Au Lab Soundflower and REW



## PAS2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

I set up an RME FF UC with Au Lab and soundflower for an active speaker system. I use Au Lab for crossover, eq and delay. Works great! Now I tried to set up REW on a Mac, OS 10.6, trying to route the signal through Au Lab. Through the loopback function of the REW I tried to route the output of the RME back into REW along with the Mic signal. However, no luck. Do you have some comments on how to configure REW with soundflower and Au Lab? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

REW won't work ( on any Mac ) with a soundcard that has more than 2 inputs .

Also, REW won't work ( on a Mac ) with any type of FireWire soundcard .

So, I think you're doubly sunk . :hissyfit::unbelievable:

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

A bit more info on my previous post .

> REW ( specifically ) won't "see" any inputs when there are more than 2 available choices ( it's a JAVA-Mac failing ). 
> Java gets confused , packs up & has a hissy-fit :hissyfit::huh without displaying the available input choices ).

> Perhaps you might "trick" JAVA-Mac ( into thinking there are only 2 available mono inputs from a "recognizable audio device" ) by using  *"SoundFlower" * to create a "down-mixed" 2-channel profile / virtual audio-device ( & hopefully then you can use any RME input with your test mic once it's been routed through the  *"SoundFlower" 2-channel mixer * ) . 

> Worth a shot !lddude:


<> :sn:


----------



## PAS2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

Using soundflower 2CH I get the signal from REW to the speakers. Now I struggle to get the mic signal back into REW.... Any suggestions?


----------



## PAS2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

Since I need two outputs for the 2 way crossover, I suppose I am running out of channels ;-( Too bad, so active speaker systems with an software crossover like AU lab want cooperate with REW. I think that something for the to do list l-) Suggestions welcome.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Using soundflower 2CH I get the signal from REW to the speakers. Now I struggle to get the mic signal back into REW.... Any suggestions?


One Suggestion (* for Inputting into REW *) ;

> Within REWs preferences window, set the audio device tabs to "Default Device" ( or whatever it's called in the Mac world ) .
> Set SoundFlower as your default ( 2-chnl ) audio device ( for input & output ) in both of the Macs audio-control panels .
> ( Then) Use Soundflower as a routing matrix to pickup the RME channel ( that has your test mic plugged into it ) . If you send the RME input channel to Soundflower #1 ( or left ) make sure you choose that selection as your test channel .
> You should reboot the computer & then restart REW to allow for all these "new" internal patches to take hold .

Second Suggestion ;

> You may have to "bite the bullet" & run REW on a 2-chnl USB soundcard ( with builtin preamp ) .
> Even this ( in the Mac world ) is no guarantee of success / since I believe you may need to completely remove your FireWire soundcard hardware to give back Java-Mac some "recognition" intelligence ( it seems the mere presence of a FW card in the BIOS causes Java to lose its mind :rolleyesno: ) .

That's all I got <> EarlK


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

* Talking only about Outputs *; 



> Since I need two outputs for the 2 way crossover, I suppose I am running out of channels ;-( Too bad, so active speaker systems with an software crossover like AU lab want cooperate with REW. I think that something for the to do list l-) Suggestions welcome.


> Can't you get SoundFlower(s) virtual outputs to feed ( REWs) signal to the virtual stereo inputs of AU Lab ( & then create a multi-output mixer from within AU Lab > which then virtually feeds your RME mutiple-hardware outputs ) ? 

:sn:


----------



## hillzz22 (Nov 22, 2011)

EarlK said:


> One Suggestion (* for Inputting into REW *) ;
> 
> > Within REWs preferences window, set the audio device tabs to "Default Device" ( or whatever it's called in the Mac world ) .
> > Set SoundFlower as your default ( 2-chnl ) audio device ( for input & output ) in both of the Macs audio-control panels .
> ...


I have a MacBook Pro, Presonus FireStudio Mobile and REW 5.0. I tried your first suggestion above but I still can't get any input to register in REW. The solution seems completely logical to me, but apparently REW and OSX do NOT agree! 

Has anyone actually verified that a USB interface actually solves the problem? Do I have any other options?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, other platforms (FuzzMeasure, etc.) are routinely run via USB with Pre amps such as the ART Dual USB Pre-amp.

It is NOT a problem with REW and the Mac, but with Apple's breaking of the Java script routines and now (apparently) dumping the fix onto Oracle/Sun to fix them. Thank Apple!

I love OSX (and its FreeBSD/OpenBSD POSIX compliant UNIX base - ironiically which most Mac users are totally unaware of - open a terminal session and you are in full blown UNIX!), but I must admit to having grown very tired of the Job's reign where petty personal squabbles between Jobs and Adobe, Java, (and even Firewire! - that is when he did not simply omit FW support as in the redesigned MacBook line!!!), and the world dominate to the detriment of users who should otherwise enjoy easy inter-connectivity, compatibility and utility - and the use of universal open I/O interconnects (witness the iPad and its asinine proprietary I/O rather than including a simple universal micro USB port!!)...Hopefully with Jobs gone we will see a return of a bit more common sense.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

hillzz22 said:


> Has anyone actually verified that a USB interface actually solves the problem? Do I have any other options?


> I successfully ran REW through a 2-chnl AVID M-Box Mini connected to a Mac Mini ( running OS 10.6.4 ).

> 2-chnl means ; 2 analog channels ( so no SPDIF , if/when the former analog section is present ) . 
> There are a few good decent 2-chnl "only" SC out there . I just used the AVID bcause that's what my employer had on-hand at the time .

 



hillzz22 said:


> I have a MacBook Pro, Presonus FireStudio Mobile and REW 5.0. I tried your first suggestion above but I still can't get any input to register in REW. The solution seems completely logical to me, but apparently REW and OSX do NOT agree!


> There is one poster over at the  *GS acoustics forum ( studio building )*  that successfully got REW to work on a Mac using a FireWire soundcard . 
> He used SoundFlower to bridge around the patching issue .

>  

Here's  *the thread ( sadly, not many technical "how-to?" details ) .* 

:sn:


----------

